# And the gates of Rome will burn



## RamistThomist (May 8, 2014)

I am not a Postmillennialist, but historicists come close to making me one. In any case, I've always wondered about constructing a historic premil eschatology around the basis of historicism. Here is a stirring quote from Richard Cameron,


> “LET Christ REIGN.” Let us study to have it set up amongst us. It is hard to tell where it shall be first erected, but our Lord is to set up a standard; and oh, that it may be carried to Scotland? When it is set up it shall be carried through the nations, and it shall go to Rome, and the gates of Rome shall be burned with fire. It is a standard that shall overthrow the throne of Britain, and all the thrones in Europe, that will not “kiss the Son lest he be angry; and in his anger they perish from the way.” “Be still and know that I am God. I will be exalted among the heathen; I will be exalted in the earth.”



Richard Cameron, ‘Sermon on Psalm 46:10′ in_ Sermons in times of persecution in Scotland, by sufferers for the royal prerogatives of Jesus Christ_, ed. James Kerr (Edinburgh, 1880), pp 457-8.


----------



## Leslie (May 8, 2014)

Interesting quote.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2014)

Leslie said:


> Interesting quote.



Which he stole from me.


----------

